# A PC for my parents within Rs. 20000/-



## Skud (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi guys I am going to purchase a system for my parents. *Monitor, Mouse and UPS not needed.* I am filling up the questionnaire template:-

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: *Basic word processing, web surfing, listening to music etc.*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:*Yes.*

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: *Rs. 20000/-*

4. Planning to overclock?
A: *May be.*

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: *Win 7 Pro 64-bit*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: *500 GB*

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: *Dell S1909W; 1366x768; 18.5"*

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: *9*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: *Will be done by a assembler.*

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: *2nd week of April.*

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: *Won't mind.*

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: *Graphics card.*

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: *Will be assembled @ Kolkata. Local rates from any shop from Chandni (Vedant, Supreme, MD Comp) will be welcome addition.*

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: *
1. AMD CPU preferred.
2. mATX mobo.
3. Mention a mid-tower cabinet with good airflow that comes with a fan or two and provision to add extra fans if necessary. Include a 2.1 speakers and if possible a webcam. I will provide a APC BackUPS RS 500 and a Logitech optical mouse apart from the montior.*


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 12, 2011)

AMD athlon ii x3 440 @ 3.25k
Gigabyte 880GM UD2H @ 4k
Kingston 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.2k
WD caviar blue 500GB @ 1.75k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
FSP saga 350w @ 1.4k
LG DVD writer @ 0.9k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard @ 0.4k
Logitech Webcam @ 0.9k
Total 14.9k 

I'm not sure about the speakers but nothing else is required for your parent's needs.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 12, 2011)

Component|Model|Price
CPU|AMD X4 640|4.5k
Motherboard|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3.4k
RAM|Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz|2.2k
HDD|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1.7k
Case|CM Elite 310|1.5k
DVD|LG Sata DVD|0.9k
PSU|FSP SagaII 500W|2k
KB/Mouse|Logitech MK100|0.5k
Speaker|Altec Lancing VS2621|1.5k
TOTAL||18.2k
This will last them for ages  Mod of Cyber's rig.


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Cybertonic & Ishu for quick reply. Combining the two suggestions I get:



*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*

CPU|AMD X4 640|4.5k
Motherboard|Gigabyte 880GM UD2H|4k
RAM|Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz|2.2k
HDD|Seagate/WD 500GB 7200.12|1.7k
Case|CM Elite 310|1.5k
DVD|LG Sata DVD|0.9k
PSU|FSP SagaII 500W|2k
KB/Mouse|Logitech MK100|0.5k
Speaker|Altec Lancing VS2621|1.5k
Webcam|Logitech Webcam|0.9k
*TOTAL*
||19.7k

Any modifications on these? What's the price of 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz? I have found them pretty cheap at online shops.

@ Ishu
Yeah, I really want to build something that should last ages.  Heck, that CPU-chipset-RAM combo would be much much faster than my 2-year old PC. To hell with Intel...   No way to to upgrade the CPU without changing the mobo & RAM.

=================================================================================================================================
Also guys I want to purchase a mouse. Please check this thread and reply:
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/137699-help-me-buy-mouse.html*
=================================================================================================================================


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you really need 1600 MHz RAM,your parents won't even understand thw performance difference between 1333 & 1600


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2011)

@ sparx
Not about parents' understanding or need, if the price difference is only 200-300 bucks I think its better to put something speedier. In all probability, this PC would not see any upgrades throughout its life. That's why I want to make it as much top-end as possible within the budget. I am leaning towards the quad-core for this reason only. You never really know how future software or OS upgrade would behave, just in case.


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

As you wish, but those frequency difference matters in gaming and high end PC, it will not show even 5% increase in performance in normal pc usage, as far as I know. Thats why I was telling


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2011)

OK, I think I would take a decision after getting the prices from the shops. In any case, don't want to overshoot the budget as its pretty meaningless. As far as performance of RAM goes I also think you are pretty much right, its only that the prices are very close.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ishu
can u not suggest OP a i5 config instead.
I know u can do it..


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

i5 under 20k is of little use


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Ishu
> can u not suggest OP a i5 config instead.
> I know u can do it..


Don't joke really. i5-2400 + motherboard itself costs 16k.


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 13, 2011)

And you don't need SB for word and internet.

EDIT: Posted in your mouse thread.


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2011)

exactly...

thanks ishu for the feedback on mouse.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2011)

so the rig finalized?


----------



## Skud (Mar 19, 2011)

more or less... any other suggestions???


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Dont you need a GPU for watching HD movies.
Radeon 5450 @ 2.3k will be more than sufficient.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2011)

^^ I think that mobos onboard IGP is more than enough to handle HD movies.

@ *OP* - I have doubts about the availability of FSP psu in local market ( though if you find one don't forget to post ) - so my recommendation for the PSu is Corsair CX400 @ 2.4k and don't forget to buy and add a 120mm fan on that CM Eliue 310 cabby for proper air circulation.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Dont you need a GPU for watching HD movies.
> Radeon 5450 @ 2.3k will be more than sufficient.





topgear said:


> ^^ I think that mobos onboard IGP is more than enough to handle HD movies.
> 
> @ *OP* - I have doubts about the availability of FSP psu in local market ( though if you find one don't forget to post ) - so my recommendation for the PSu is Corsair CX400 @ 2.4k and don't forget to buy and add a 120mm fan on that CM Eliue 310 cabby for proper air circulation.



I also think that IGP is powerful enough to handle HD movies.

@ *topgear * Does that CM Elite comes with any fans or not?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 20, 2011)

in elite 310 Rear 120 x 25mm fan x 1 / 1200 RPM / 17 dBA is provided!!

buy a front 120 mm fan with that and air circulation will be better!!


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> I also think that IGP is powerful enough to handle HD movies.
> 
> @ *topgear * Does that CM Elite comes with any fans or not?



The IGP of Gigabyte 880GM UD2H can easily handle HD movies....

Is Bijli cabby avail near u? If so take a look at it... Has great VFM for 1K


----------



## masterkd (Mar 20, 2011)

^i have doubts if bijli is available anywhere now..if someone finds one he is really lucky!!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Local brands like Zebronics, Intex, IBall, Frontech, Mecury, etc are available in all local shops in plenty. 
So, surely they must be having a Zeb. Bijli.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Local brands like Zebronics, Intex, IBall, Frontech, Mecury, etc are available in all local shops in plenty.
> So, surely they must be having a Zeb. Bijli.



Zeb bijli is a fast moving cabby...
So as masterkd said there may be scarcity of this case in some places....


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2011)

If there are good cabbies from any local brand will definitely check them out. BTW, both the Athlon II X4 645 & Phenom II X4 840 (basically "Athlon II X4 650") are selling at around 5K. Is it better to go with the higher clock models or I just save 500 bucks and go for the 640?


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> I just save 500 bucks and go for the 640?


Do this.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Really
But when OP can get Phenom II for 500 bucks more, then why should he get an Athlon II.


----------



## Skud (Mar 22, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Really
> But when OP can get Phenom II for 500 bucks more, then why should he get an Athlon II.



Actually that "Phenom II 840" is basically a Athlon II. It comes without L3 cache and have a max TDP of 95W. That Phenom II moniker is just a marketing ploy from AMD.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 22, 2011)

If no L3 cache, then why spend 500 bucks more then. Better toi go with Athlon.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 22, 2011)

For the extra clock speed, I guess


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Better spend 1k more and get a PhenomII with L3 cache.


----------



## Skud (Mar 22, 2011)

Cilus said:


> For the extra clock speed, I guess


Exactly!!!



saswat23 said:


> Better spend 1k more and get a PhenomII with L3 cache.


No way I am going overshoot the budget. I think I would stick with the 640.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 22, 2011)

How about this?


*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*

CPU|Phenom II 955|6.3k
Motherboard|Gigabyte 880GM UD2H|4k
RAM|Kingston 2GB DDR3 1333MHz|1k
HDD|Seagate/WD 500GB 7200.12|1.7k
Case|CM Elite 310|1.5k
DVD|LG Sata DVD|0.9k
PSU|FSP SagaII 400W|1.8k
KB/Mouse|Logitech MK100|0.5k
Speaker|Altec Lancing VS2621|1.5k
Webcam|Logitech Webcam|0.9k
*TOTAL*
||20.1k


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ nice config though I think going for 2x 2GB DDR3 modules make more sense


----------



## Skud (Mar 23, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> *Component*
> ...





topgear said:


> ^^ nice config though I think going for 2x 2GB DDR3 modules make more sense



I also think increasing the RAM would be better than a more powerful CPU with lesser RAM.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

RAM can be added anytime in future thats y suggested 2Gb...


----------



## Skud (Mar 23, 2011)

Got your point, but not interested in any upgrades as this will be used by my parents. They are not going to spot any difference between an Athlon and a Phenom. Having more RAM may be helpful for the 64-bit OS.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

*^^Agreed...*



*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*

CPU|AthlonII x4 640|4.5k
Motherboard|Gigabyte 880GM UD2H|4k
RAM|Corsair 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz|2.2k
HDD|Seagate/WD 500GB 7200.12|1.7k
Case|CM Elite 310|1.5k
DVD|LG Sata DVD|0.9k
PSU|FSP SagaII 400W|1.8k
KB/Mouse|Logitech MK100|0.5k
Speaker|Altec Lancing VS2621|1.5k
Webcam|microsoft lifecam vx-2000|1.2k|Great webcam for its price
*TOTAL*
||19.8k


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> Got your point, but not interested in any upgrades as this will be used by my parents. They are not going to spot any difference between an Athlon and a Phenom. Having more RAM may be helpful for the 64-bit OS.


Why not give your current E7400 based PC to your parents and keep the Athlon II X4 machine with you?

Athlon II X4 is much much faster than E7400. 

Or are you planning an upgrade for yourself too?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2011)

a better idea by ico if you will upgrade too.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

ICO's suggestion s good...
If u r not planning on upgrading ur pc, u can do as ICO said..
Also x4 640~=C2Q Q8400


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Why not give your current E7400 based PC to your parents and keep the Athlon II X4 machine with you?



+1 from my side


----------



## Skud (Mar 24, 2011)

@ico, jas, manju, sam

Nice idea and had earlier toyed with the same, but my Mom won't approve it. You know she wants something new. And new means NEW!!! 

Otherwise that would have been the best idea. 


As far as my upgrade plans go, that's obviously not before next year. I hope by that time AMD would really come out with some bad-ass CPUs or as they like to call now, APUs.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

Give her the new cabinet then with E7400 inside.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

ico said:


> Give her the new cabinet then with E7400 inside.



 @ICO


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2011)

ico said:


> Give her the new cabinet then with E7400 inside.



WoW ! I'm really impressed by that idea


----------



## Skud (Mar 24, 2011)

ico said:


> Give her the new cabinet then with E7400 inside.



Superb idea   

If only I was in Kolkata instead of Patna 

Better wait till next year. Moreover, I don't know what my parents would do with a Crossfire capable mobo


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally bought the following from MD Computers for my parents:-


*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*

CPU|AthlonII x4 640|4450
Motherboard|Gigabyte 880GM UD2H|4200
RAM|Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 1600MHz XMS3|2600
HDD|Seagate/WD 500GB 7200.12|1650
Case|CM Elite 310 Blue|1450
DVD|HP Sata DVD|925
PSU|Corsair CX430|2550
Speaker|Altec Lancing VS2621|1550
Webcam|Microsoft LifeCam VX-2000|1000
KB/Mouse|My old Microsoft KB & Logitech Optical |-
Monitor|My old Dell S1909W|-
UPS|My old APC 500VA|-
*TOTAL*
||20375
*VAT @ 4%*
||815
*GRAND TOTAL*
||21190
Thanks to all for their valuable suggestions.


----------



## Rahul01 (Apr 18, 2011)

Have u checked/compare prices other shops before purchasing. Athlon 2 640 @4300 and  880gm ud2h(not sure about version) @ 3750 at vedant computers two months ago.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 18, 2011)

Buy 1600mhz. PERIOD

You don't lose anything. 200 bucks out of 20k is nothing.

But it may just help somewhere down the line, especially with Windows 8. And probably it does help Windows 7 a bit too!


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2011)

Rahul01 said:


> Have u checked/compare prices other shops before purchasing. Athlon 2 640 @4300 and  880gm ud2h(not sure about version) @ 3750 at vedant computers two months ago.



Supreme quoted closer to 24K for the same, Eastern Logica 22.5K with a UD3 mobo. Could not find Vedant, so just bought from MD Comp as its rates seem fine. Can you please tell me its exact location for future reference???



akshayt said:


> Buy 1600mhz. PERIOD
> 
> You don't lose anything. 200 bucks out of 20k is nothing.
> 
> But it may just help somewhere down the line, especially with Windows 8. And probably it does help Windows 7 a bit too!



I completely agree. Whether it help Windows or not, the price is just spot on.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ Is it Corsair or Kingston 2GB DDR3 1600MHz *XMS3* - as far as I know Kingston don't make XMS series only corsair has XMS series and Rs.2.6K for 2GB DDR3 1600Mhz ram seems overpriced.

BTW, congrats on your new purchase - eager to see some cool pics


----------



## Skud (Apr 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Is it Corsair or Kingston 2GB DDR3 1600MHz *XMS3* - as far as I know Kingston don't make XMS series only corsair has XMS series and Rs.2.6K for 2GB DDR3 1600Mhz ram seems overpriced.
> 
> BTW, congrats on your new purchase - have to assembled it and gave it a run - eager to see some cool pics



Oops, just goofed up the RAM details. Corrected now. 

Thanks...


----------

